# Wich are the most European countries outside Europe???



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Wich countries outside the European Continent are more alike to the European countries????


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Britain ?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

there are no European countries outside of Europe. All are very different from Europe.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Uruguay looks very European, and Argentina either.


----------



## [Everywhen] (May 2, 2005)

australia and new zealand, carbon copy of u.k.

canada carbon copy of u.s.a

argentina and uruguay, carbon copy of spain


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Argentina, with a long shot. They feel themselves really europeans.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Canada, Argentina and New Zealand imo...


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd say Argentina followed by Canada (Quebec). There are many countries with glimpses of European architecture in SA and other places but these are the most imo in their respective continents. New Zealand and Australia are more to the UK side.


----------



## khay (Mar 5, 2005)

UAE, Israel, Hong Kong , Japan


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

kvl' said:


> UAE, Israel, Hong Kong , Japan


 

-----------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

kvl' said:


> UAE, Israel, Hong Kong , Japan


kvl' at first sight i was shocked seeing ur avatar...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Argentina, Uruguay, Canada (province of Québec and Victoria)


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Quebec yes, the rest of Canada - goodness NO! Not even remotely so. Different demographics, architecture, city planning, and mentality.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

iSRAEL,LEBANON


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

in South America ..Argentina, Uruguay and Chile


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd say Quebec, Argentina, Uruguay, Chile...


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Argentina and Uruguay, no doubt


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

[Everywhen] said:


> australia and new zealand, carbon copy of u.k.
> 
> canada carbon copy of u.s.a
> 
> argentina and uruguay, carbon copy of spain


Congratulations, you just managed to insult millions of people with your ignorance.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Argentina and Uruguay:yes:


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> I'd say Argentina followed by Canada (Quebec). There are many countries with glimpses of European architecture in SA and other places but these are the most imo in their respective continents. New Zealand and Australia are more to the UK side.


Quebec is nothing like Europe.

I would say New Zealand, but I could be bullshitting here.


----------

